# Megan Fox – „verbotoxt“ sie sich ihre Karriere?



## Mandalorianer (12 Aug. 2010)

*Megan Fox – „verbotoxt“ sie sich ihre Karriere?*​ 
Der Action-Blockbuster „Transformers“ machte sie schlagartig berühmt. Doch seit Megan Fox nach einem angeblichen Krach mit Regisseur Michael Bay aus dem Projekt rausflog , scheint ihre Karriere auf Eis zu liegen. Ihr letzter Film „Jonah Hex“ floppte im Kino. Und neue Projekte stapeln sich auch nicht gerade. 
Immer mehr Kritiker bemängeln die starre Mimik der gerade einmal 24-Jährigen. Megan scheint es mit ihrem Glattbügel-Wahn zu übertreiben. Gerade erst zeigte sie sich bei den „Teen Choice Awards“ noch immer mit unnatürlich glatter Haut, ihr Lächeln sah aus wie das einer Schaufensterpuppe – eingefroren. Erst im Juni trat die Schauspielerin offensichtlich voller Botox unter der Gesichtshaut auf und sorgte mit diesem Grusel-Look für Gelächter. Sogar von speziellen Füllern in den Wangen ist die Rede . Lähmt sie mit dem Nervengift und ihrem “Polster-Look” jetzt auch ihre berufliche Zukunft? 
Megan überzeugte früher mit natürlicher Schönheit, nötig hat sie die künstlichen Eingriffe nicht. Fraglich, ob sie dem Hollywood-Botox-Wahn bald entrinnen und ihre Schauspiel-Karriere vor dem Aus retten kann…


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (12 Aug. 2010)

"Lächeln sah aus wie das einer Schaufensterpuppe – eingefroren" Mein Reden  Wobei es eh immer etwas dauert, bis der Blick im "glatten" Gesicht angekommen ist  :thx: für die yellow press!


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2010)

wenns schön macht


----------

